# Old member coming back



## CoachB84 (Sep 6, 2020)

Was a long time member and life got in the way and I had to step back for a bit! Just a minor setback in a major comeback!! Hope to reconnect! I?ve missed the lifting community a lot!!!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 6, 2020)

Welcome back bro.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------

